# New Baby Daughter!



## Loopie (May 10, 2013)

Praise the Lord! Arianna Lynn Luppold was born today at 8:07 am. She is 7 lbs. 5 oz., and 20 inches. Her big sister Aubrey is very excited! Momma and baby are doing great.


----------



## Cymro (May 10, 2013)

Congratulations to one and all, you must be flying high today!
"Lo, children are God's heritage,
the womb's fruit His reward."


----------



## PhilA (May 10, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Unoriginalname (May 10, 2013)

That is awesome, praise God.


----------



## joejohnston3 (May 10, 2013)

Yay, congrats and thank you Lord for Arianna!!


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 10, 2013)

Praise God for your little girl, brother! May she grow to be a good and godly woman.


----------

